# Help - Skimmer



## lgkhan (Oct 16, 2012)

Hi,
I need a protein Skimmer for my 35g tank. Please advise which one should I buy.

I appreciate your immediate response.


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

I have a curve5 that has been used for 6months I'm selling If your interested. Located in Oshawa though


----------



## lgkhan (Oct 16, 2012)

Thanks for your reply. How much is it and why are you selling it? location is not a big deal.


----------



## lgkhan (Oct 16, 2012)

mmatt said:


> I have a curve5 that has been used for 6months I'm selling If your interested. Located in Oshawa though


Thanks for your reply. How much is it and why are you selling it? location is not a big deal.


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

$100. Shoot me a text if you'd like 905.626.4011


----------



## Hamish (Apr 18, 2014)

That curve 5 will definitly do the job and its a great price but to tell you the truth, a 35 doesnt need a skimmer. You,d get by with water changes, good luck with your tank.


----------

